

Russia opposition politician Boris Nemtsov shot dead - Grae
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31669061

======
p1esk
On Feb 10, Nemtsov said during an interview: "I'm afraid Putin will kill me":
[http://sobesednik.ru/politika/20150210-boris-nemcov-boyus-
to...](http://sobesednik.ru/politika/20150210-boris-nemcov-boyus-togo-chto-
putin-menya-ubet)

~~~
tsotha
Yeah, it's so obvious you have to wonder if Putin actually did it.

~~~
mousa
Yeah. On the other hand obvious is much more intimidating. It wouldn't be the
first time intimidation trumps subtlety for the Kremlin. It's been the MO of
many of their governments and Putins as well for example polonium tea.

------
Apofis
This is the same shit that's been happening in Russia for the past 100 years.
If you oppose the ruling party, especially publicly, you're toast.

------
Mikeb85
On the flipside, it must be noted that Boris Nemtsov was also a governor
during the disastrous Yeltsin years. Appointed by Yeltsin. He's not popular in
Russia. He was a has-been, trying to keep his profile up by being more and
more anti-Putin.

And his death is already being used for political purposes.

One has to ask the question, is Putin the worst chess player of all time? Or
is there more to this story?

Yushchenko - 'poisoned', leads to a revolution in which western interests take
over.

Maidan protesters shot - leads to a revolution in which western interests take
over.

Nemtsov shot - leads to an anti-Putin media barrage, and more interest in a
march that is a regular, albeit not particularly significant event. Suddenly
more significant today.

~~~
meric
It's not that Putin is a bad chess player, just that western interests are
better. Maiden shootings were started by someone manipulating protesters, the
police were dying and felt forced to react.
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/05/ukraine-
bugged-...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/05/ukraine-bugged-call-
catherine-ashton-urmas-paet)

I suspect similar actions may be true in the other cases. I mean do you think
Putin, a very shrewd politician who have risen into the halls of power through
cunning, is stupid?

------
noubadi
One interesting fact is he's walking with an Ukrainian model at that time.
She's the sole witness now

------
aburan28
Of course this is going to be all over western media as Putin cracking down on
dissent

------
adamnemecek
is this getting flagged? why isn't it higher?

~~~
dang
It is getting flagged.

~~~
bhayden
Any idea why?

~~~
dang
Presumably because it's an intensely political story and there is likely to be
little to learn from the discussion.

"If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
trebla
Murder is always tragic, no matter who is behind it. I think this murder is
extra tragic because the death of Nemtsov is being used for political causes.
Disrespectful.

~~~
scarmig
Oh, come on. He was a politician, and whatever the murky details that will
come to light are, his assassination is almost certainly a deeply political
act.

It's as idiotic as saying "criticism of Bush for invading Iraq is clearly
political" or "Republicans are opposing Obama for political reasons."

------
jd3
very sad. all of this proceeding the glimmering hope of democracy after the
soviet dominoes fell.

------
supergeek133
Oh boy. This is so helpful for that region. Yep.

------
dfkf
Cui prodest?

